# How many times can you top a plant.



## xmelissa4

don't want to do it too many times wht is a safe number of times to top on a single plant ?


----------



## phatpharmer

I topped so many times on an outdoor plant one time that it was 8ft wide with probally 50 to 60 tops, I prefer the single cola though so I really don't top much now, as for your question I think you can top as many times as the plant allows you'll just create a monster plant!

                                          Phatpharmer


----------



## FlyingNatural

yeah,you can top many,many times,but it slows growth as well.If I top I will only top once,and it's after the third set of true leaves to form two big colas  GOOD LUCK


----------



## smokybear

^^ Both right. You can top as much as you want. It will cause the plant to stay shorter and grow really wide. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> I topped so many times on an outdoor plant one time that it was 8ft wide with probally 50 to 60 tops, I prefer the single cola though so I really don't top much now, as for your question I think you can top as many times as the plant allows you'll just create a monster plant!
> 
> Phatpharmer


 
you have a pic of this beastly beuty by chance.?  i so gotta see this thing.   :hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic

yeah from what i understand you can top many times.
i heard something about loss of potency after each time you
do it, but i think thats a load of balogne. i usually top mine
when theyre almost a foot tall and it makes them look just how
i like them to.


----------



## phatpharmer

I do have a pic but the plant was grown in the 80's so its a pollaroid and I don't have a scanner. Ahh the 80's got to love them!

                                         Phatpharmer


----------



## zipflip

welll thanks for sharing  anyway.  im sure there hundreds if not thousands other pix similar on the net. i'll have to check see wat i find maybe


----------



## Six

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood....lol...

I've heard that a plant will only produce a certain amount and when you spread it out, it just makes smaller buds...so if a plant is only capable of producing 1 oz of final product, and you top until you have a bunch of colas, you will still only get 1 oz of final product...per-say....i've read that this is the reason for lollypopping a plant also, so all the bud goes into the top cola instead of getting a bunch of air buds....but then again, i also read that big foot is real...so beleive what you will...


----------

